# Uber is looking into autonomous bikes and scooters



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Full: https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/20/uber-is-exploring-autonomous-bikes-and-scooters/amp/

Uber is looking to integrate autonomous technology into its bike and scooter-share programs. Details are scarce, but according to 3D Robotics CEO Chris Anderson, who said Uber announced this at a DIY Robotics event over the weekend, the division will live inside Uber's JUMP group, which is responsible for shared electric bikes and scooters.

The new division, Micromobility Robotics, will explore autonomous scooters and bikes that can drive themselves to be charged, or drive themselves to locations where riders need them. The Telegraph has since reported Uber has already begun hiring for this team.

"The New Mobilities team at Uber is exploring ways to improve safety, rider experience, and operational efficiency of our shared electric scooters and bicycles through the application of sensing and robotics technologies," Uber's ATG wrote in a Google Formseeking information from people interested in career opportunities.

Back in December, Uber unveiled its next generation of JUMP bikes, with self-diagnostic capabilities and swappable batteries. The impetus for the updated bikes came was the need to improve JUMP's overall unit economics.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Roomba was first with this technology



BurgerTiime said:


> scooters and bikes that can drive themselves to be charged, .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Full: https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/20/uber-is-exploring-autonomous-bikes-and-scooters/amp/
> 
> Uber is looking to integrate autonomous technology into its bike and scooter-share programs. Details are scarce, but according to 3D Robotics CEO Chris Anderson, who said Uber announced this at a DIY Robotics event over the weekend, the division will live inside Uber's JUMP group, which is responsible for shared electric bikes and scooters.
> 
> ...


SEE !

* PROOF ! *

UBER WILL DO ANYTHING TO SQUANDER MONEY INSTEAD OF PAYING DRIVERS FAIRLY !

SEE !!!



Cableguynoe said:


> Roomba was first with this technology


" The FUTURE "!

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE GEEK PROJECTS " !

Humming " Ride Captain Ride Upon Your Mystery Ship " . . . - Blues Image


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I swear if I hear one more "Autonomous" with Uber attached to it....

They need to work on autonomous rate increases.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Roomba was first with this technology


Can you ride a Roomba??!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Can you ride a Roomba??!!


It can be riden, yes.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm really interested in machine learning and artificial intelligence. The technology is already part of anti lock smart breaking in vehicles.

Irobot the maker of Roomba divested from their huge and growing military/police drones and robots because of investors squiemishnes

Google not surprisingly jumped quickinto the market.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Robert Larrison said:


> I'm really interested in machine learning and artificial intelligence. The technology is already part of anti lock smart breaking in vehicles.
> 
> Irobot the maker of Roomba divested from their huge and growing military/police drones and robots because of investors squiemishnes
> 
> Google not surprisingly jumped quickinto the market.


You do realize that video is satire ?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Full: https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/20/uber-is-exploring-autonomous-bikes-and-scooters/amp/
> 
> Uber is looking to integrate autonomous technology into its bike and scooter-share programs. Details are scarce, but according to 3D Robotics CEO Chris Anderson, who said Uber announced this at a DIY Robotics event over the weekend, the division will live inside Uber's JUMP group, which is responsible for shared electric bikes and scooters.
> 
> ...


It sounds like fantasy. How would a bike be self driving and balancing itself without falling over?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> It can be riden, yes.
> 
> View attachment 291065


Zoom zoom!

https://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/robot-lawn-mower-roomba-maker-now-answer-60721062
*
Where's my robot lawn mower? Roomba-maker now has an answer*


----------

